# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  F.E.A.R. 2

## Monkkk

Здраствуйте! Захожу в игру, а в меню вместо букв белые квадратики:eek:
Подскажите пожалуйста как исправить.

----------


## Matvealeksandr

В Винде системные шрифты послетали, мне кажется. Надо установить шрифты.

----------

